# Safe way to unstick something from impeller



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

My neighbor sucked up a giant dog tennis ball. I thought I'd give her a hand getting it unstuck... but I'd rather not literally give her a hand...

what's the easiest way to release tension on the impellers so I can cut the ball out without having to worry about the impeller coming round and slicing my arm off? 

Could I release the tension on the idler pulley for the augers and then go get it?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

What make/model machine does your neighbor have?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

"Could I release the tension on the idler pulley for the augers and then go get it?"

Yes. If you see it from the opening of the chute you could take a length of 2x4 and try to knock it down and out as well - at least that keeps your hands in the clear.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can't, there is no tension on the impeller, it's free spinning. I find the best thing, besides a utility knife or scissors, is a small hand tree pruning saw.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Without seeing a picture of exactly what you are dealing with, I vote for using a piece of wood and a hammer to make the impeller goe the opposite way than its normal direction.

Assuming that the tennis ball is wedged in pretty good, there is nothing that can be ‘released’ to free things up.

As far as not cutting your hand off - leave the engine off while freeing up the impeller.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You can't, there is no tension on the impeller, it's free spinning. I find the best thing, besides a utility knife or scissors, is a small hand tree pruning saw.


what?????? no tension on the impeller?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Before finding this forum, I've stuck my hand in the auger and impeller area several times to get things out. 

After reading some stories on this forum, I would not take the chance – as you say – of literally giving a hand.

I back what the others have said: Use something else that won't potentially tear your hand or arm off and take some things apart if you have to. I see a Monty Python skit in my mind when I think about it.

Just my 2¢


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Tennis balls contain air - maybe this too. Did it get punctured? 

If not, it might help to let the air out by drilling a hole in it.

Something like this might be useful:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/IRWIN-SPEEDBOR-1-4-in-Hex-Quick-Connect-12-in-Drill-Bit-Extension/1221939

Good luck!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good point with the air. You could stab it with a pointy screwdriver, etc, to try and vent it.

But another vote for using a piece of wood to push the impeller, to make it rotate. If the augers lever is not being held down, then there is no tension in the belt, and the impeller should turn fairly freely, if it wasn't jammed up. 

Don't stick your hand in there. Even if just because when you get it un-stuck, it might continue rotating, and try to punch your fingers. 

For safety, one suggestion is to pull the spark plug wire off while doing this. Or at least set the throttle to the position that would shut the engine down.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Just Had This One. A Dog Chew Toy Stuck in Impeller on a Troy Bilt. I used a Ball Joint Fork and Large Hammer to Move Impeller in Opposite Direction. Toy Removed in Minutes.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

What about pulling the spark plug, flip the blower up into the maintenance position and pull the brake off the auger pulley (assuming it has one) and spin the pulley is a reverse direction? Anything you do directly to the impeller would have the same effect as reversing the pulley in most cases.


Just a thought based on no pictures.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If you can reach from the front use long handled bypass loppers.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have an old piece of auger rake shaft from a old ariens 24 inch snowblower, i lay one end of the rake shaft on the impeller blade and use a mini sledge to tap it in the normal direction until the impeller starts moving


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it isn't too much trouble why not take the auger belt off the pulley


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the concern the auger pulley brake? Maybe my machine is weird. But I don't think the auger brake on mine is all that strong. I assumed that brake was more to overcome the slight drag from the engine pulley to the relaxed auger belt, which would try to slowly turn the augers. And to help slow the augers more quickly after releasing the handle. 

But I don't think my brake is all that strong, I can turn my impeller by hand (engine off, of course), with the brake engaged. It's extra drag, but it's not a lock. 

I wouldn't be worrying too much about trying to release the auger brake, based on my experience with my machine. I suspect that the tennis ball accounts for the great majority of why the impeller doesn't turn, and the brake is a very small by comparison.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there was another thread on this last year. the OP is very smart to ask for advice. the ER has many visits from people who tried to pull something out of the augers/impeller.

even with the motor off

even with the spark plug pulled

when something gets stuck it can be very dangerous to use your hands to get it unstuck and release that tension quickly. 

i almost learned the hard way. shut off motor, pulled plug wire, even used a stick to pull out a big chunk of ice but my arm was still close to augers.

when i got the ice out, the auger snapped about 6 inches and hit my arm. fortunately , it just barely cut it. it could have been much worse. 

now if that happens, i will use a 2 x 4 to jam the auger up before trying to clean or use a longer stick which is easier.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't realize that could happen. Thank you. I'll be careful. I've removed a number of items and never had one snap back.



orangputeh said:


> there was another thread on this last year. the OP is very smart to ask for advice. the ER has many visits from people who tried to pull something out of the augers/impeller.
> 
> even with the motor off
> 
> ...


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

see? I'm no dummy.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I didn't realize that could happen. Thank you. I'll be careful. I've removed a number of items and never had one snap back.


Only takes one time, especially is what ever is jammed has potential energy, such as a compressed rubber ball or air filled object.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

or an air filled compressed rubber ball!


----------

